# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Dbutant]Export de infopath vers word

## Invit

Salut,

Mon Boss vient de me donner un travail depuis 8h. Ce travail consiste  crer un formualire qui contient des zones de textes et des cases  coches. Aprs la saisie des infos l'utilisateur doit cliquer sur le bouton exporter et ainsi cela doit me gnrer un document word rsumant l'ensemble des infos saisies par l'utilisateur.

Bon j'ai termin l'interface et je connais bien xml.

Mon problme c'est de savoir comment exporter les donnes vers Word.

Aidez moi svp.

merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Il faut noter que tout cela doit se faire sans serveur web. C'est ce qui m'inquite. 
Peut tre qu'il existe d'autres solutions sans serveur web ?
pour l'instant je suis sur Google.

----------


## virgul

T'as word 2003 ou 2007?

----------


## Invit

MS InfoPath 2007 et MS Word 2007

----------


## virgul

Ok

As-tu un environnement de dveloppement? genre Visual Studio ou eclypse?

Sais-tu programmer? Si oui quelle langage?

As-tu dj du code dans ton formulaire Infopath?

Es-ce que ce formulaires doit marcher avec formservices (Infopath en mode web)?

----------


## Invit

Bon voici les outils que j'utilise :

Visual Studio 2005WinformC# 2.0

Je ne dois pas utiliser le web encore moins un web service pour a. Tout dois se faire en local.

Bon j'espre que j'aurais reponse  ma question.

----------


## virgul

Bon si tu veux une solution simple et vite fait regarde du cot de wordML 2003 .

Sinon tu peux faire en 2007 ca sera plus beau mais plus compliquer. Car il faut dj saisir comment marche Open XML et son systme de fichier zip. Lis aussi le lien suprieur car ca marche quasiment la mme chose

Si tu choisis 2003 je pourrais bien t'aider par contre avec 2007 je suis plus dbutant.

pour 2003: En faite il te suffit aprs d'crire un xslt qui aura comme rsultat le fichier wordml de l'enregistrer dnas temp ou a une autre place et de l'ouvrir.

pour 2007: il faut que je sache si tu as des lments rptitif dnas ton formulaire ou pas?

Bref dis moi ce que tu prfres?

----------


## Invit

Merci pour le lien.

A premire vue l'article est trs interressant. Je vais m'y atteler la nuit.

Encore merci Virgul.

Vive dvp.com

----------


## virgul

pas de souci sache qu'il y a une petite astuce pour faire du WordML (2003) trs rapidement.

Il te suffit de faire ton doc dans word tel que tu le voudrais et ensuite tu fais fichier enregistrer sous et la tu choisis "Document XML Word 2003 (*.xml)" et la il va t'enregistrer un xml. 

Ouvre le vire les truc en trop et fait en un XSLT aprs essaye de le parser (avec XMLspy par ex.) avec un de tes fichier xml infopath puis ouvre le rsultat dans word.

Bon y en a des (moi par ex) je prfre crire mon XSLT moi mme (sans l'aide de word) ca vite que word mette du superflu. Mais c'est plus une question de beaut du geste.

----------

